#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  新版成立-狼群集會岩

## 狼王白牙

成立宗旨:

由於本站叫做狼之樂園, 但是卻沒有專門與狼有關的專門版面.
相信這邊的版友很多是熱愛狼的. 無此版面有點辜負我們的站名.

加上由於近年某本熱門小說 "狼圖騰" 的出版, 引來狼文化旋風.
坊間與狼文化及狼性相關的書籍雨後春筍般的冒出, 
相關的討論應足以獨立成一個專門版面.

----------

